# EW-7811un - jak uruchomić wifi?

## Oniryczny

kernel skompilowany z modułami realteka

moduły się ładują 

ale nie ma interfejsu wlan0

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakos, na pewno.

Podaj szeczegoly, logi, co zrobiles, lspci, ifconfig -a...

----------

## Oniryczny

```
# grep RTL /usr/share/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RTL8192CE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192SE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192DE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192CU=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_IBM_RTL is not set
```

```
# dmesg

[    0.376026] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.376106] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.376108] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0230-0x023f]

[    0.376109] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

[    0.376110] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0300-0x030f]

[    0.376111] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f]

[    0.376254] system 00:09: [io  0x0230-0x023f] has been reserved

[    0.376282] system 00:09: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.376309] system 00:09: [io  0x0300-0x030f] has been reserved

[    0.376336] system 00:09: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

[    0.376364] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.376383] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.376450] system 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.376478] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.376537] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.376539] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff]

[    0.376540] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.376541] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.376542] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.376609] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.376637] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.376664] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.376692] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xdfefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.376720] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.376747] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.376805] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.376831] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.381718] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.381745] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.381773] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.381801] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.381831] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.381858] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.381886] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.381914] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.381944] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.381972] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.382002] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.382047] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.382048] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.382049] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.382051] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.382052] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xdff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.382053] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.382054] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.382056] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.382057] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.382058] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.382060] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.382061] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.382062] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.382064] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.382065] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.382066] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.382067] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.382069] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.382070] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xdff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.382071] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.382144] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.382302] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.383157] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.383448] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.383509] TCP: reno registered

[    0.383537] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.383600] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.383740] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.383772] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled

[    0.383974] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.383981] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.384005] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.680413] Freeing initrd memory: 3388k freed

[    0.681634] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    0.681720] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ d4000000 size 65536 KB

[    0.681747] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    0.681774] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    0.684325] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    0.684359] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    0.684405] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    0.685100] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.685139] type=2000 audit(1366144922.680:1): initialized

[    0.685682] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.685733] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.686014] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.686152] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.686423] OCFS2 1.5.0

[    0.686517] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    0.686546] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

[    0.686612] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    0.686642] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

[    0.686746] OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

[    0.686993] GFS2 installed

[    0.687024] msgmni has been set to 15981

[    0.687430] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.687461] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.687490] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.687536] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.687670] pcieport 0000:00:0a.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.687963] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.688543] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.688821] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.688890] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.688919] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.689149] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9710 0x1043:0x83A2).

[    0.689192] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFE9F0000

[    0.689220] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    0.693084] ATOM BIOS: 113

[    0.693125] radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 128M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000C7FFFFFF (128M used)

[    0.693157] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[    0.696688] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=128M, BAR=128M

[    0.696719] [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR

[    0.697143] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4091238 kiB

[    0.697173] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    0.697200] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    0.697229] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    0.697277] [drm] radeon: 128M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.697304] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.697332] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.697358] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.697402] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.697431] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    0.698051] [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode

[    0.699658] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).

[    0.699733] radeon 0000:01:05.0: WB enabled

[    0.699761] radeon 0000:01:05.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880212a66c00

[    0.700179] radeon 0000:01:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.734504] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.734585] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.735474] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    0.735501] [drm] Connector 0:

[    0.735527] [drm]   VGA-1

[    0.735553] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[    0.735581] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.735607] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    0.735633] [drm] Connector 1:

[    0.735659] [drm]   DVI-D-1

[    0.735685] [drm]   HPD1

[    0.735711] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[    0.735739] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.735765] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

[    0.735803] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    0.771110] [drm] fb mappable at 0xF0142000

[    0.771136] [drm] vram apper at 0xF0000000

[    0.771162] [drm] size 5242880

[    0.771188] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    0.771214] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[    0.771474] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.817578] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.822547] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.822569] drm: registered panic notifier

[    0.822590] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.24.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0

[    0.824627] brd: module loaded

[    0.825672] loop: module loaded

[    0.825987] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.826371] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.826396] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.826656] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.826844] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.827007] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.827056] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.827131] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.827151] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.827334] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.827351] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.827853] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.828125] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2013-04-16 20:42:03 UTC (1366144923)

[    0.828237] Freeing unused kernel memory: 504k freed

[    0.864905] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    0.865104] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.105382] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.105916] scsi0 : pata_atiixp

[    1.106296] scsi1 : pata_atiixp

[    1.106563] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

[    1.106564] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

[    1.760270] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    1.760403] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    1.760406] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc 

[    1.761841] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.761997] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.762143] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.762287] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.762431] scsi6 : ahci

[    1.762590] scsi7 : ahci

[    1.762716] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffd00 irq 22

[    1.762719] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffd80 irq 22

[    1.762721] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffe00 irq 22

[    1.762723] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffe80 irq 22

[    1.762725] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7fff00 irq 22

[    1.762727] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7fff80 irq 22

[    2.100051] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.110065] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.110126] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.120047] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.120080] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.310061] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.356542] ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3160815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

[    2.356544] ata3.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.414851] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.414970] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160815AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.415238] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    2.415326] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.415328] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.415357] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.483738]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >

[    2.484221] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.640745] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.785318] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.838340] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.918679] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.053805] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.053807] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.099302] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.132646] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.161159] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.183083] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.205120] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.227682] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    3.271625] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.341512] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29800]-ms

[    3.392829] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.393790] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.483179] megasas: 00.00.06.15-rc1 Mon. Mar. 19 17:00:00 PDT 2012

[    3.510669] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

[    3.538524] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.32

[    3.538527] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    3.641523] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    3.678407] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    3.678526] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.678575] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.678654] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.680084] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    3.680198] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.680203] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.680209] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    3.680236] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    3.680254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe7ff800

[    3.700046] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.700059] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.700061] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.700063] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.700064] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.700065] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    3.700265] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.700267] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.700343] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.700347] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.700349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    3.700373] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    3.700387] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfe7ff400

[    3.720045] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.720059] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.720061] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.720062] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.720064] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.720065] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    3.720247] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.720250] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.752063] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.752143] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.752145] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.779869] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.807422] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.807527] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.807534] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.807561] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfe7fe000

[    3.874072] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.874074] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.874076] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.874077] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    3.874079] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    3.874283] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.874288] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    3.874353] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.874357] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.874370] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfe7fd000

[    3.934054] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.934057] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.934059] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.934060] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    3.934061] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    3.934654] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.934662] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    3.934729] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.934733] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.934746] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fc000

[    4.004056] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.004058] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.004060] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.004061] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.004062] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    4.004258] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.004263] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.004317] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.004321] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    4.004335] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fb000

[    4.050050] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    4.074047] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.074049] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.074050] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.074051] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.074053] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    4.074252] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.074257] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.074310] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.074314] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    4.074328] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fa000

[    4.134059] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.134061] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.134062] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.134063] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.134064] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    4.134261] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.134267] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.163286] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.163288] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    4.211710] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7811

[    4.211713] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.211714] usb 2-4: Product: 802.11n WLAN Adapter

[    4.211716] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    4.211717] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    4.673549] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    4.673648] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.0-ioctl (2012-07-25) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    5.049476] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    5.080617] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    5.122362] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    5.290031] raid6: sse2x1    4514 MB/s

[    5.460029] raid6: sse2x2    7307 MB/s

[    5.630015] raid6: sse2x4    8449 MB/s

[    5.630016] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (8449 MB/s)

[    5.630017] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[    5.650349] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    5.750019]    generic_sse: 14008.800 MB/sec

[    5.757378] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    5.757379] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    5.757380] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    5.792373] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    5.824998] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    5.857532] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    5.897275] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    5.943366] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    5.943368] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    5.943369] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    5.943370] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    5.985123] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[    6.019882] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    6.019884] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    6.096116] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    6.436391] EXT3-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    6.494705] EXT2-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    6.595609] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.578351] systemd-udevd[16722]: starting version 197

[   10.455401] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input0

[   10.516531] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[   10.516580] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   10.516619] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[   10.516650] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   10.618704] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: adding...

[   10.618726] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: board ID = M4A785T-V EVO

[   10.618732] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: Using old hwmon interface

[   10.618758] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: voltage: 0x6020000 Vcore Voltage [850-1600] enabled

[   10.618762] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: voltage: 0x6020001  +3.3 Voltage [2970-3630] enabled

[   10.618764] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: voltage: 0x6020002  +5 Voltage [4500-5500] enabled

[   10.618767] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: voltage: 0x6020003  +12 Voltage [10200-13800] enabled

[   10.618778] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: temperature: 0x6030000 CPU Temperature [600-950] enabled

[   10.618780] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: temperature: 0x6030001 MB Temperature [450-750] enabled

[   10.618794] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: fan: 0x6040000 CPU FAN Speed [600-7200] enabled

[   10.618796] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: fan: 0x6040001 CHASSIS FAN Speed [600-7200] enabled

[   10.618798] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: fan: 0x6040002 POWER FAN Speed [600-7200] enabled

[   10.618800] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: registering hwmon device

[   10.618847] ATK0110 ATK0110:00: populating sysfs directory

[   10.618850] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[   10.618855] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 2 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[   10.618859] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC.SMRG 3 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[   10.618862] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   10.772061] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   10.772264] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.772341] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc900100fe000, e0:cb:4e:d5:cd:81, XID 083000c0 IRQ 41

[   10.772343] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   10.824103] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[   10.824105] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[   10.876362] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   11.014054] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x10

[   11.098546] rtl8192cu: MAC address: 80:1f:02:3f:53:8c

[   11.098549] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[   11.098789] rtlwifi: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1

[   11.098799] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

[   11.098813] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu

[   11.103354] rtlwifi: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin not available

[   11.246828] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:05.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   11.400904] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[   11.400911] [Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: No compatible ACPI _PSS objects found.

[Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: Try again with latest BIOS.

[   14.465898] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   14.715453] Adding 2002608k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2002608k 

[   17.175945] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw (-2)

[   17.211321] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[  154.190028] usb 5-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[  154.377076] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0110

[  154.377079] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[  154.385214] input: HID 04f3:0110 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/input/input3

[  154.385305] hid-generic 0003:04F3:0110.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [HID 04f3:0110] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0

[  154.393256] input: HID 04f3:0110 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.1/input/input4

[  154.393367] hid-generic 0003:04F3:0110.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 04f3:0110] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input1
```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AMD RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]

01:05.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

03:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)
```

```
# lsmod | grep rtl

rtl8192cu              77732  0 

rtlwifi                79734  1 rtl8192cu

rtl8192c_common        46849  1 rtl8192cu

mac80211              180721  3 rtlwifi,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192cu

cfg80211              145494  2 mac80211,rtlwifi

usbcore               123941  9 uhci_hcd,rtlwifi,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,rtl8192cu,sl811_hcd
```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.103  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fed5:cd81  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:cb:4e:d5:cd:81  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 283947  bytes 347120138 (331.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 196374  bytes 26026926 (24.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
 Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin not available 
```

Zainstaluj firmware

----------

## Oniryczny

tylko jak to uczynić? 

domniemam, że linux-firmware nic nie da

----------

## SlashBeast

Dlaczego domniemasz zamiast sprawdzic? Google mowi, ze linux-firmware zawiera go.

----------

## Oniryczny

ale ja mam radeon-ucode Radeon HD4200 

czy jak wywalę ucode'a i zainstaluję firmware to grafika dalej będzie śmigać?

----------

## Bialy

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> ale ja mam radeon-ucode Radeon HD4200

 Nie myl dwóch różnych systemów walutowych  :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

nie rozumiem

zainstalowałem pakiet radeon-ucode do mojej grafiki a ten blokuje linux-firmware

więc?

----------

## SlashBeast

Do pieca z radeon-ucode.

 *Quote:*   

> Yeah, uninstall radeon-ucode and install linux-firmware. It contains a whole bunch of firmware, including the radeon and realtek stuff you need.

 

Sprawdz czy bedzie wszystko okey po tym, jak nie, to bedziemy radzic.

----------

## Oniryczny

```
>>> sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924 merged.

>>> Recording sys-kernel/linux-firmware in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924:

 * Your configuration for sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924 has been saved in

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924 for your editing                                                                                                                                                              pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /lib/firmware/whiteheat_loader.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/acenic/tg2.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/acenic/tg1.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-6.0.17.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1a.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.1.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-6.0.15.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09ax-6.0.17.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/qlogic/12160.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/qlogic/1040.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/qlogic/1280.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tehuti/bdx.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/ositech/Xilinx7OD.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/sun/cassini.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/e100/d101m_ucode.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/e100/d101s_ucode.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/e100/d102e_ucode.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2020_twx_edc.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2005_twx_edc.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/t3fw-7.10.0.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2005_opt_edc.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/t3b_psram-1.1.0.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cxgb3/t3c_psram-1.1.0.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS690_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R200_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS600_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R420_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R300_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R100_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R520_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/COMpad4.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/MT5634ZLX.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/RS-COM-2P.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/3CXEM556.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/LA-PCM.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/NE2K.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/SW_555_SER.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/tamarack.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/PE520.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/COMpad2.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/SW_7xx_SER.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/PE-200.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/3CCFEM556.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/SW_8xx_SER.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/PCMLM28.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/cis/DP83903.cis

 *      /lib/firmware/korg/k1212.dsp

 *      /lib/firmware/ess/maestro3_assp_kernel.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/ess/maestro3_assp_minisrc.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/matrox/g400_warp.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/matrox/g200_warp.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/yamaha/ds1_ctrl.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/yamaha/ds1e_ctrl.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/yamaha/ds1_dsp.fw

 *      /lib/firmware/advansys/38C1600.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/advansys/38C0800.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/advansys/3550.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/advansys/mcode.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/3com/typhoon.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code_fix.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code_fix.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/adaptec/starfire_rx.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/adaptec/starfire_tx.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/r128/r128_cce.bin

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 *

 * Package 'sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * If you are only interested in particular firmware files, edit the saved

 * configfile and remove those that you do not want.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## Bialy

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> zainstalowałem pakiet radeon-ucode do mojej grafiki a ten blokuje linux-firmware

 O tym nie wiedziałam, bo nigdzie tego nie napisałeś.

Google jednak nie boli...

Pierwszy rezultat:

```
Firmware 

There is IRQ microcode for R600 and newer GPUs. Install either x11-drivers/radeon-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware (contains also other firmware)
```

----------

## Oniryczny

no zrobiłem to wszystko, błędy podałem wyżej

nie mniej jednak po reboocie system wstał poprawnie i Direct Rendering Yes  :Smile: 

```
# dmesg | grep rtl

[   11.592716] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x10

[   11.677198] rtl8192cu: MAC address: 80:1f:02:3f:53:8c

[   11.677201] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[   11.677447] rtlwifi: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1

[   11.677460] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

[   11.677486] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu

[   11.734992] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[   11.735439] rtlwifi: wireless switch is on
```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.103  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fed5:cd81  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:cb:4e:d5:cd:81  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 162  bytes 15658 (15.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 166  bytes 35461 (34.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 80:1f:02:3f:53:8c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

chyba dobrze...

miałem kłopot aby oba interfejsy działały jednocześnie eth0/wlan0

(Wireless + Ethernet connectios ze strony http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Configuration coś nie trybi)

ale po usunięciu eth0 z autostartu wlan0 śmiga...

----------

